# Replacing the Piston Rings



## ronnielsu (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a lot of smoke coming from my exhaust on my 2005 Grizzly 660. It looks like its time to replace the piston rings, has anyone ever did this? How hard is it to do? Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Since you're asking about it, I'm going to assume you're not really familiar with replacing piston rings in general. If that assumption is correct, my best advice would be to get a manual, take your time and be clean. As you take parts off, lay them out on a work bench to help keep things in order. Nuttin to it.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i would have the cylinder checked for out of round while it's apart


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Could be valve seals too. Does it smoke really bad at start up then quit a little bit once its warmed up? Or it smoke bad all the time? Has it been suckin dirt for awhile?


----------



## ronnielsu (Apr 26, 2010)

*Smokes all the time*

It smokes bad all the time.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well I'd say rings then. Not that hard to do. Just have GOOD service manual at yer disposal. Rings go on the piston a certain way. Might as well get valve seals while yer in there and probably cam chain since its been suckin dirt.


----------



## ronnielsu (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.


----------

